# misty i will never forget you



## mariebx19 (22 March 2013)

peacefully pts on 18th march 2013 at 6 yo.
 The last few days of your life were not easy for both of us.If i knew you were not going to make it i would have let you go sooner,but there was a chance,and i had to give you that chance to fight it,but now it is something i will regret for the rest of my life.you had been through so much in your short life and you fought so hard to get through,but in the end you just couldnt fight anymore,you helped me through soo many tough times and i will be forever grateful,you had such a happy life and i loved the hours i spent just lying by your side everyday.i was there from the day i got you till the day i said goodbye.your were soo lively,affectionate and happy and that is the memories i will keep of you,i will always love you and never forget you &#9829;&#9829; i just wish it could have been different,sorry i failed you 

http://youtu.be/yRqBOnHslXA


----------



## Sarah_K (23 March 2013)

Aww, RIP Misty, she looked like a much loved and lovely bunny. I'm sure you didn't fail her either.

x


----------



## CLM (23 March 2013)

She was very lucky to have had such a lovely home and caring owner. Sorry for your loss, she was beautiful.


----------



## here_i_am (23 March 2013)

Rest in peace Misty. She was obviously very loved & very lucky to have you. I hope you're ok xx


----------



## Fransurrey (23 March 2013)

What a sweet looking bunny. Sorry that you've lost her. xx


----------

